# filtro para eliminar ruido de señal de entrada de audio



## seraph_fabio (Abr 18, 2008)

Buenas, 
Necesito hacer un home theater 3.1 utilizando mayormente filtros(como un proyecto de mi universidad) tengo el esquema listo y en el primer paso necesito un "Eliminador de ruido" o filtro limpiador que limpie el ruido de la entrada para proseguir con el siguiente paso ("preamplificador" despues en otro tema pregunto) mientras tanto me interesa saber algunas maneras de poder hacer el filtro con amplificador lm741, y en su defecto que me recomienden piezas para hacerlo, la idea del circuito es que debe ser analogo y utilizar componentes basicos de la electronica.

Por sus respuestas y ayuda ¡Muchas Gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 18, 2008)

Para eliminar el ruido debes conocer su procedencia ya que hay varias formas de trabajar su eliminacion.


Una forma es eliminar zonas esprectales que no son utiles, por ejemplo si es voz se utiliza un filtro pasabanda de unos 300h<-3kHz.

Tambien en sonorizacion se utiliza una puerta de ruido, se trata de un interruptor electronico que cuando no hay señal cortocircuita la señal a masa, digamos desconecta la entrada.


Casi todos los fabricantes tienen programas de diseño de filtros, por ejemplo
http://www.linear.com/designtools/software/#Filter
microchip...


----------

